# Start up costs/cash required



## canadianj (Mar 26, 2016)

We will be moving to AD soon and I am curious to the best means to bring the appropriate start up funds for the deposits for housing, real estate fees etc. What is the best method to handle this, bring the funds in CDN or American Cash, wait and have my bank here wire transfer the funds when I have an account set up, do they take credit card for these? 

I would rather not carry large sums of cash if I can avoid it, and will be banking with ADCB when I can get an account set up.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bank to bank transfer when you are here or ask your employer about an interest free loan.

Some will, some won't - its worth asking.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

In many cases it's as cheap or not much more to withdraw money from your overseas account using an ATM (vs bank transfer to an account you don't have yet) - if needs be speak to your home bank about increasing a cash withdrawal limit and work with that until you start getting salary into a UAE bank.

Credit card won't usually work for housing related fees and deposits but some of the major property and leasing companies can accept card payments - card can of course be used for serviced apartments and hotel accommodation.


----------



## canadianj (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks both did just this and had one of my banks increase the daily limit we should be good with ATM.


----------

